# Heartworm Pevention



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My breeder recommended Interceptor; my vet recommended Heartguard. Does anyone know what the difference between the two is? Frankly, my breeder is more knowledgeable about the Havanese breed so I'm inclined to go with her recommendation, but I thought that before I made a decision I'd see if anyone knew the differences between them or could point me somewhere where I could find out. TIA!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope - don't know the diff...but we use heartguard....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Our Vet recommended Heartgaurd as well.
Sally


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We use Heartguard also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is on revolution.

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Isn't Interceptor for worms? I am wondering because Oreo got that as a prescription when he had Coccidia and Giardia.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Revolution here too..for the Dog and the cat


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My breeder recommended Revolution too and I use it. My vet however recommended Heartguard and Frontline Plus since she feels that Frontline takes care of ticks and fleas better while Hearguard protects against the heartworms. 
Best, 
Poornima


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Interceptor and heartgard are both great heartworm preventions. The major difference it heartgard deworms for hook worms and round worms. Interceptor deworms for hook worms, round worms and whip worms. Depending on where you live will depend on what your vet prefers. Like I live in Ga, we have a problem with Whip worms, so we recommend that our clients use interceptor. Then their is Sentinal with also is like a birth control for fleas. Does not kill them but they can not lay any eggs. I use sentinal with frontline. Just because the fleas are really bad down here and sentinal does nothing for ticks. I hope this helps. O yeah, heartgard is chewable meaty thing, where sentinal and interceptor is a chewable tablet, some dogs will not just eat the tablet. Good Luck!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you for the explanation of differences! We must have an issue with whip worms here in Virginia too 

What I do with the tablet, is open up Gucci's mouth and drop it down her throat, and then I give her a treat and drink to make sure it goes down. It is so tiny, I'm afraid if I left it up to her to chew it, it would fall out of her mouth.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We use heartguard and it is a big hard tablet.They like it,so it is not a problem.I'm using Frontline Plus this year.eace:


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Thank you for the explanation of differences! We must have an issue with whip worms here in Virginia too
> 
> What I do with the tablet, is open up Gucci's mouth and drop it down her throat, and then I give her a treat and drink to make sure it goes down. It is so tiny, I'm afraid if I left it up to her to chew it, it would fall out of her mouth.
> 
> Kara


PUT THE TABLET IN A PIECE OF CHEESE SHE WILL EAT IT WITH NO PROBLEM


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We use interceptor also. I put the tablets in cheese, treats, etc...and they somehow will chew the treat then spit the pill put!!! So i find if i give them a few treats very quickly it seems to help.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Putting it in the cheese doesnt' work! She'd eat the cheese and spit out the pill! lol

But she has a real talent for things like that...

I just drop it way down the back of her throat, it doesnt' bother her, in fact...I don't even think she knows I put anything there! 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I found this today and thought it was a nice alternative for those who'd rather not use medication.

http://www.preciouspets.org/heartwormprevention.htm

They sell a product, but there is likely a way to use those same ingdts. w/o buying from them. I'm not endorsing a product, just offering a possible alternative. 

It might be wise to consider when you have a dog with liver/kidney or other health issues.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Billy gets interceptor and we make him a scrambled egg and I mix it in-- he loves scrambled eggs, so he eats it without noticing!eace:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I use Heartgaurd (it's a chewy rectangle thing). Bonnie loves it. I have to start Duncan on prevention this month as per my vet. Vet says no flea prevention needed -- I think cuz we live in the dessert.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was using Frontline Plus for fleas and Sentinel for heartworm. My new vet just switched them to Inceptor. He said if using Frontline, you don't need Sentinel, because they do the same thing, and Sentinel is twice as expensive as Interceptor. He's a good vet.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Speaking of meds. I checked out 1-800-petmeds and the prices were better than my vet's. Do you all go somewhere special for your meds?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Donna, if you opt to go that route, you might want to look online for any reviews of the site first. Also, check to see if the manufacturer will guarantee their products if bought there. Many will only guarantee their viability if sold through a veterinarian or retail medical supply place (and 1-800-petmeds may qualify, I just don't know). Also, will 1-800-petmeds ensure the product isn't expired?

I only buy mine through my vet. I figure they get a little profit from it and they will also support me when I'm in need. They recently saw me on a Sunday morning when I needed to be seen and didn't even charge me for the visit. Who does that anymore? I'll gladly support my vet for providing the meds I need and it also ensures they are legit.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

After a long talk with my vet about flea/heartworm preventatives, we decided to start Cricket and the other pups on Advantage Multi. I was concerned about the heartworm preventative wearing off, but the vet said that it absorbs into the body very quickly, and he highly recommended it, so that's what we're doing. I think the price may be a little cheaper on the combo med than on using 2 separate products, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sunnygirl said:


> My breeder recommended Interceptor; my vet recommended Heartguard. Does anyone know what the difference between the two is? Frankly, my breeder is more knowledgeable about the Havanese breed so I'm inclined to go with her recommendation, but I thought that before I made a decision I'd see if anyone knew the differences between them or could point me somewhere where I could find out. TIA!


We had Sully on HeartGuard for 4 months. One month after the "big snip" and the other 3 before travel. He uke:uke:uke:uke: each time. And the last time it was a bloody runny poo! I was a bit sad as with our Papillons, there was never a problem. So, we switched to interceptor, no issues. Heart guard is medication in "treat" form, interceptor, a soft pill. Look into the manufacturers of each to see active ingredient's. Or google problems with.... or difference between...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Revolution here.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

djangos on revolution, he has beef allergies so it's what the vet recommended, plus it nice because it's all in one so when we go to florida, going from hot climate to cold, we don't have to worry about protecting him from everything.


----------

